# Do girls desire guys more or do guys desire girls more?



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Not just for sex, but loving them too.

edit: poll options are misleading. guys means that guys desire girls more. girls means that girls desire guys more. I think guys desire girls more, by a longshot.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Guys desire girls more.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Both desire each other as much.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I would say guys - but only because in my head they have a higher sex drive


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Depends on the individual of course.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Guys desire girls more... 

... because with girls there is so much to love. Nice, beautiful girls are like Heaven for a men.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think it is the same if both people want the same thing. It also depends on the individual.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

srschirm said:


> Guys desire girls more.


Naw, only appears that way.
_
When was the last time you saw a woman being single if given the chance?_ There's your answer.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

It definitely depends on the individual.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> It definitely depends on the individual.


Agreed.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Guys desire love.

Girls desire money.

^ I can give great examples if needed, just ask me guys


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> Guys desire love.
> 
> Girls desire money.
> 
> ^ I can give great examples if needed, just ask me guys


You're generalizing. Not all girls are after money. I'm not.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Generalizations abound! :lol


----------



## MollyAmins (Sep 25, 2012)

Girls desire girls more and guys desire guys more. It's a forbidden fruit kind of a deal...

Hope this answered your question!1


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> Naw, only appears that way.
> 
> _When was the last time you saw a woman being single if given the chance?_ There's your answer.


If you think of it, those women aren't single because tons of men ask them out.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> You're generalizing. Not all girls are after money. I'm not.


Because you asked for it..

Tiger woods and that girl from twilight are perfect examples.

That girl from twilight cheated on her hot bf because she has money, she doesn't need him to give her a better life (financially). If she had no money she would never have cheated on him, she would need him. There is no love in that need.

Tiger woods cheated on his wife because he loves women too much. He doesn't love them for their money or anything like that, he loves women for women. The problem is his heart is too big so he is capable of loving multiple women.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Both desire each other as much.


If that's true, then why is that guys that do all of the work to make a relationship happen?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Girls are a gift, I don't know what I would do without them. Other guys are a**holes and girls are always there for me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Most guys desire anyone with a vagina. Most girls want to be desired by awesome guys.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

arnie said:


> If that's true, then why is that guys that do all of the work to make a relationship happen?


Maybe girls like to see how much guys want them and what all guys can do to get them.


----------



## pinkempyreal (Aug 9, 2012)

Women desire LOVE more... And for most that desire coincides with men.
We don't usually dwell on physical and sexual aspects in our minds but I imagine the thought of finding that "one true love" has the same effect on women as men have with their sexual fantasies. 
It does for me, anyway.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Most guys desire anyone with a vagina. Most girls want to be desired by awesome guys.


Don't get yourself down. Girls do like awesome guys but there are many different types of awesome.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Don't get yourself down. Girls do like awesome guys but there are many different types of awesome.


I'm not down about anything. I'm just calling it how it is.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

The way women are put up on the pedestals, I would vote for dudes valuing/desiring women more than the other way around, the other way around if not possible.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Depends entirely on the person, but in general I think girls desire guys more. You always see/hear girls complaining about the fact they don't have a guy, but you rarely see guys going on about not having a girl.

Surprised at the poll results.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Girls desire to love guys more and guys desire to having sex with girls more. Simple as that.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

bwidger85 said:


> Naw, only appears that way.
> 
> _When was the last time you saw a woman being single if given the chance?_ There's your answer.


I have to disagree, as I've asked plenty of single women out and was rejected. Another anecdote: I've sent roughly 50 initial messages this month on a dating website....and received 0 initial messages and maybe 6 return messages.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Secretaz said:


> Maybe girls like to see how much guys want them and what all guys can do to get them.


Maybe guys would like to feel desired too. It should be a mutual thing.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

MoonlightSky said:


> Depends entirely on the person, but in general I think girls desire guys more. You always see/hear girls complaining about the fact they don't have a guy, but you rarely see guys going on about not having a girl.
> 
> Surprised at the poll results.


You've got to be kidding.

There are plenty of guys complaining about _women going for bad boys. _And how much of a better catch they are.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

arnie said:


> If that's true, then why is that guys that do all of the work to make a relationship happen?


Isn't it because guys are expected to do all the work so they desire girls more? or is it the other way around? :lol

btw I voted guys desire girls


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Girls desire girls moar <.<

*ahem*

But yeah, guys probably desire girls more~


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

People in general desire someone romantically so it can validate their worth and value as a person and they can use that build on esteem.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Schizoidas said:


> Guys desire love.
> 
> Girls desire money.
> 
> ^ I can give great examples if needed, just ask me guys


Not really if u find the righ girl. One of my coworkers girlfriend makes way more money than him.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Maybe girls like to see how much guys want them and what all guys can do to get them.


That's really narcissistic. Guys need to be wanted too.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

MoonlightSky said:


> Depends entirely on the person, but in general I think girls desire guys more. You always see/hear girls complaining about the fact they don't have a guy, but you rarely see guys going on about not having a girl.
> 
> Surprised at the poll results.


Bulls^it.:yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Gender war.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

lol this thread.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

How are we quantifying this again? :roll


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Either, because we all know girls only desire money and status, while guys only desire sex and arm candy...


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

If I knew what men thought, I would be able to answer the poll. However, I only have a girl's point of view, so of course I'd say that women desire men more because I haven't experienced the other side. Blah.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Guys desire girls more, love is so disgustingly one sided. uke


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

This thread is depressing.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

:twisted


WintersTale said:


> Gender war.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Anybody that says women need men more need to have their head examined.

Post two craigslist adds, one as a man, another as a woman and see who gets more responses.


----------

